# Spawn Log Started for second batch of fry!



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

First, the parents:
View attachment 117849

View attachment 117841


Removed female 2 days ago. I will say, this spawn took place during a storm so, I am sticking with this method. I also dosed heavily on the IAL. I have noticed the fry seem to do extra well with this method. I am also adding a small amount of prime, some moss balls and snails, when they grow bigger. 

Looked in tank today and noticed "hair like" tails hanging down and Dad looking very busy. Dad made two bubble nests--one is inside the cup and the other outside of it so, he is making a lot of work for himself. I am naming him Bob NON-Vila. He certainly isn't the best at construction plans. 

This is day one of the spawn. They are still eating off the egg sacks and dad is still putting them back into the next. I can't tell how many and can't disturb the tank. I can see many "dark spots" and, every now and then, you see a little speck move horizontally. 

I have already started my second MW culture tonight, and it will be ready for the fry when they are out of the egg sacks. 

Since it worked so well the last time, with my having over 40 (that I can count) from the first successful breed, I am doing everything the same. I am only using imported IAL from Malaysia. I boiled a whole batch and now have full containers. This is a big savings.

Secondly, I left lights on, day and night until the fry were free swimming, horizontally. I will do this again. I bought very inexpensive clip on lights. It works well as, it lights up multiple tanks, or it can be moved to light up one. It also helps with warmth at the top, even though I have a good heater inside, and temp set at 82 degrees. I have half wrapped with bubble wrap (thicker, to retain humidity and warmth, which is over the bubble nest. I used plastic wrap to cover the rest. This will also help get the mail out, once the babies are free swimming. 

Will check progress in morning. Also trying a spawn for my 3rd set. Unfortunately, the male seems uninterested. This will be the last female I put in with him. If this doesn't work, I will give him a few more months. He may be two young. 

Yippee!!


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I like the colour of the males!!
But his head looks a little 'arched'.


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

*Day 2-Fry free swimming*

The fry are the size of a sharpened pencil tip. Dad is still tending to them, but I may remove him tomorrow. They are active and in different areas. I will check on how dad is acting, tomorrow.

I began feeding them, this morning, egg yolk, with MW. I mix it up in a medicine bottle, and then use a medicine dropper to put it in. Since they seem to be everwhere, as Dad had made so many bubble nests for them, I had to go in, very carefully to give them the food. Bubble nest is completely gone but, they are congregating everywhere in the spawning bin. I had to angle the medicine dropper, in all different directions. 

Since the bubble nest is no longer there, I removed the styrofoam cup. and added a grade a++ indian leave instead. Everyone doing fine so far. I can't even closely get a count but, it looks like many. I fed them 3 times today. They are in bed for the night.


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

*Day 3, 2 am..*

Fry doing well. There are a LOT of them. I can't tell how many. I did put a couple of very tiny snails in, until they are a bit bigger, to help clean up the spawning bin. I hope to have them at a stage, like the last spawn where, I can put the sponge filter in, sometime this next week.

They are eating well. I have given them two doses of egg yolk, mixed in with IAL extract. I also have given 2 feedings of MW. They seem to attract to them all, very well.

I am guessing over 100 fry but, I will see how many survive.

Tank temp at 83. IAL fresh leaves, moss balls and one plant in the tank. 2 small red snails (pea sized) in as well.


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

*Day 4, 12:46am Pic Heavy*

Out of all of them, these came out the best. You can see how tiny they are...there are a bunch under the bubble wrap but, I can't really disturb them and the camera couldn't capture them. These are just a few--4 days old.

View attachment 120474


View attachment 120458


View attachment 120466


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

Day 6--May 16, 2013
Fry are more active and now swimming below and on top of the water. Many seem to congregate on sides of tubs but come out when egg yolk and MW are introduced. Carefully removed about 1/2 c. water, to remove some of the debris on bottom and added 1/2 of IAL treated water back. Doing well


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

How big is the container and what type of container are you using?

I love the colour on the male. Can't wait to see how the fry turn out. Good luck!


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

alunjai said:


> How big is the container and what type of container are you using?
> 
> I love the colour on the male. Can't wait to see how the fry turn out. Good luck!


Container is a rubbermaid 2 gallon. I wanted to be as close to Thai breeding as possible. It's also very easy to clean. I put bubble wrap over it at first and switch to clear wrap afterwards.


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

Day 7-May 18, 2013--Fry are still growing rapidly. Eating MW/BW/WW and eating well. I still can't get a count as, there are well over 50. Fed twice today with worms. They are active and moving about quite a bit.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

How do you feed them egg yolk? I've heard of a lot of people doing it, but I have no idea how.


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

Canis said:


> How do you feed them egg yolk? I've heard of a lot of people doing it, but I have no idea how.


I hardboil eggs, and take the yolk out of the white. Then I take a piece, about the size of a pea, and put it in IAL (you can put it in water but, I just like that IAL is anti fungal). Then I crush it in between my fingers, put it into a small bottle (I use a very well washed pill container), put the lid on and shake it until it's all dissolved. Then, when you open it, you can see all the yolk dissolved into floating specks. If there are any big ones left, I use a spoon or fork to break them up, shake again, until it's all dissolved.

You take a medicine dropper--I got a pack of two at the pharmacy--and I use one with an upward curve on it, so I can get under the water, when they are all swimming on top. I suck up a small amount and shoot it in, very slowly, to all the areas the fry are. Just be careful as, it spreads very quickly and, it does end up falling onto the bottom of the fry tank and can go bad quickly. So, just use enough to feed the areas the fry are and that's it. With the left over, I put it into the fridge for the next feeding.

Hope that helps--and, it does work to help the fry grow faster. It is loaded with protein. I wean down to once a day, when I introduce MW or WW/BW and then, stop using it and just go to the worms and, eventually BBS.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

I forgot to mention that, I also clean out the egg yolk, as much as possible. I take a turkey baster, cut a piece of air hose with an angle, so it stays on the bottom while I clean and I go very slowly. You can see the yolk at the bottom--it's very clumpy and stringy. I suck it out with the special baster and then, I put it up to the light so I can make sure I got no fry. Then, I put it into a clear glass, to take a double check for fry. I go very slow and only do small parts at one time.


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

Day 9, May 20-2013...
Had a few losses last night but, that is to be expected. I had such a large spawn this time, it was a blessing--now having 2 live fry from spawns. I cleaned the bin, adjusted flow of bio-filter. 
Fry were introduced to BW tonight. I am staying on live foods, and they are doing very well. First batch had instant and frozen BBS. I am experimenting with growth by doing all live, to see if there is a difference.
I ordered Vinegar eel cultures and also plan on starting my own daphnia as well. Water is aging now, and waiting on a starter culture for that.
Fry are active and doing well. Temp is 83.6 degrees.


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

Day 13--Active fry which seem to do well on the MW/BW/WW. Still waiting on my vinegar eels and hope to receive those tomorrow. 
Still very small so, using medicine dropper to clean bottom, as best that I can. Small sponge filter set to very low current. 
Once first spawn is moved, I will move these guys to the bigger tank, and out of the spawning bin. I hope to do that by the end of next week, when they are about 20 days old.


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

I have a spawn about the same age, what size are yours? Just kind of want to compare cause mine seem to be a little small too:/


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

In length, I would say they are a little bigger than the top of your pink. Width...I have no clue but not big. They are a month old now and showing more signs of being bettas, and more active. I did an experiment..this batch was raised on egg yolk and bbs. The new one is on worms only. I want to see if there is a difference in growth rate. It will be interesting.


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

That's all I'm using is bbs and yolk, how often are you feeding?


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

I use a turkey baster with a piece of air tubing in it..and clean it first..so only twice a day. It takes a long time to get up the yolk and it goes bad first. I do use a good amount of IAL also. In between feedings, I did the MW for the first spawn.

This spawn, I did egg yolk only, the first few days. Then, I went directly to all worms--first, MW, then BW and WW. So far, so good and less cleaning involved. I can just use a medicine dropper to clean up the uneaten ones.

I bought some frozen daphnia and will introduce that, by mixing it in a cup with the worms. I also just got a VE culture so, I hope to have that started today.

I feed the worms 3 times a day right now. The worms last longer and, I already have some live plants in there so they are getting lots of nutrition.


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

How about the spawn with just the yolk and bbs? How did they do?


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

That is my first, which is about, maybe a little under an inch long, at one month and very active. Second one only had egg yolk for the first week. I just want to see if there is any difference in growth rate..either way, they both got fed very good foods..just have read, in different places that others have noticed growth rate faster with egg yolk than with just worms--bbs gets a lot of mixed reviews.


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

Yeah I know I've heard good and bad about bbs butim using those and egg yolk for this spawn. So your first spawn using bbs had a good growth rate?


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

Yes, excellent and very active...no losses. So far, second spawn did the same with the egg yolk first, and now, all just different worms. I am seeing no difference yet..will know more after this week, though..and I may have a 3rd spawn but unsure as, it's bubble wrap and I cant see..and dad only spends a little time under there. If it isn't a spawn, I may retire him. I think he has issues.lol


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

Well good I have something to look forward to! My spawn is 10 days right now so I want them to grow fast! And maybe he is to old?


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

Well, he is only 5 months and I get all the males from the same breeder...I have no clue but, he isn't doing his job! lol


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hmmm... Just not into it? Haha have you tried other females?


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

Yes...this is the 4th try...I will wait another 24 hours...that will be the 72...see if those are black specks in the bubble wrap or...who knows what else.


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

Or take him out and recondition them?


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

Day 16--Fry amazingly are showing a pinkish color on many--not sure if this is going to be mostly reds/pinks or not. Did not expect to see color this early so, was a bit shocked when I went to feed.

Cleaned tank and added 44 oz of water to put back in. Fed MW and WW. Did not do daphnia today as, the frozen seemed to accumulate at the bottom. Will feed before I go to bed.

Set up grow out tank for first batch of fry. Will let that cycle for a day or two. Added aquatic plants (low light) and made a moss ball design out of a former fluval chi waterfall mountain. Added 2 curled bamboo sticks as well since the water level is still at less than 3/4. Tank is set to 82 degrees. 

Once first fry are in the grow out tank, I am starting a larger tank, with sponge filters this week. They should be moved shortly. Noticed 2 losses when cleaning tank. Still have more fry than I can count, however. They are very active and some stay on bottom while many others are towards the top.


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

Day 19--Fry still showing a pinkish/redish color under light. Very active and going after food easily now. I did a cleaning of the bottom but, with the ability to feed more, there was little to clean up. I moved the heaters to the side of the tank, horizontally to give them more space at the bottom. 

I have two Java plants in there and they seem to really like to congregate by them. They also still enjoy picking at the moss, where food is settling. No more losses and they are active. I added a little water with IAL. They have been fed daphnia (which they ate up) and MW/BW/WW today. Growing like weeds


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

Day 26--fry active and growing well. Had 2 losses of "runt" fry which, I am pretty sure got beat out on food. All others doing well. 

Having issues with cloudiness in this NPT grow out and have no clue why. Did a 60% water change today and had done 20% changes the past two days. I added a second sponge filter as well, rinsed all plants and used a turkey baster to get into the substrate. No plants show any decay so unsure as to where it came from. There was a slight odor as well so, the 60% change, I hope gets rid of that. I will do another 20% change tomorrow. Rinsed first sponge filter out, thoroughly and added second. First sponge filter rinsed in emptied tank water and noticed how brown the water was afterwards so, this could have been the problem. 

Fry being fed live daphnia (moira) and really seem to go at them, trying to catch them as they move quickly. Also did feedings of MW and WW/BW, and a final feeding of frozen daphia and frozen bbs. 

My wild's should be in on Tuesday so, I will put them in the established NPT tanks I have had going, for over a week now. Pictures to come after tanks are set up.

Two other spawns placed in tonight and hopeful one more will turn out okay.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck with your spawns.


----------



## eden000 (May 23, 2013)

*subscribes*


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

June 20, 2013--Have culled the crop, immensely. Many were not growing and not good quality. The rest are good size, showing colors of a blue tint, and a reddish tint. Everything looks good and doing well.


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Can we see some pictures of your spawn fry's please?


----------

